# New DRL's today-- LED in a horizontal bar, plug and play.



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks good! How is the light output?


----------



## baghdaddy (Sep 26, 2011)

Light is pretty good.... not blinding, but certainly bright enough to see in sunny daylight conditions. Look great even off, as the chrome strip extends beyond the cutout opening, and towards the center of the car. The background black is an exact match for the grill pattern. Looks like a factory option.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I see a virginia tag... where are you in va? I'm in fredericksburg

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fredericksburg is awesome! Wish I lived there! The traffic there sucks though, gotta love route 3, haha!


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Where did you get those from I've been wanting some like that? Was it hard to put them on?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## baghdaddy (Sep 26, 2011)

Got them on eBay... good company called FactoryImports. 
here is link to the listing: Direct Fit LED Daytime Running Light DRL Fog Lamp Kit Chevy Cruze 09 14 10111213 | eBay

They were pretty simple, one screw to remove factory blank inserts to install. 
Then the wiring, which basically requires you to choose a fuse that is on when ignition is on, and connect to that fuse. They are nice and bright, great to turn off your headlights and use these.


----------



## baghdaddy (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is another pic, taken inside my perking garage, so you can see that the lights are pretty bright, when you are not in direct sunshine like the pics above.
They are nice lights, and the chrome strip continues beyond the openings, and give it a very nice look.


----------

